# Stuffed Bell Peppers



## tropheus (Sep 5, 2006)

I saw some posts on stuffed bell peppers and thought that I would give them a try for appetizers for a BBQ that I was having.  

Grabbed 4 yellow and 4 red bell peppers at the local farmers maket.  Cut each one in half and scraped out the seeds.  Fried up some italian sausage, sauteed up some chopped mushrooms with some chopped onions and some minced garlic.  Drained all liquids put in a mixing bowl with cream cheese.  Mixed in some crab meat and some black pepper.  Put a spoonfull of mixture into each pepper.  Topped with some monterey jack cheese.  Smoked them for about 2 hours with mesquite.

They were great!  I would highly recommend stuffed peppers to anyone.


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 6, 2006)

Tropheus you've got me drooling....I think a couple of pictures would have pushed me right over the edge.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ahem... "They were Great"?? So I take it no pics ..  what a tease .. :)


Joe


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 7, 2006)

I just new at the end of his post there was going to be a link for some pictures...Now I am hungry and it is 3:30 AM.  Bad enough I could not sleep, now I want to fire up the grill for a snack.


----------

